# σωσίας, ντουμπλίρ, ντουμπλέρ = double, lookalike, stand-in



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

Δεν πάνε πολλές μέρες που εντόπισα σε μια δουλειά έναν _σωσία_ ανάμεσα σε έναν _ελευθερωτή_ και έναν _σωτήρα_. Παρερμηνεία του _σωσία_, που λόγω ταξιδίων δεν έχει πια σχέση με το _σώζω_. Το θυμήθηκα με το _Χιουμοριστικό γλωσσάρι όρων κινηματογράφου_, όπου «*Stand-in* doubles for an actor (who is relaxing in his caravan or writing foolish articles) while the scene is being lit. Assists with crowd control and lays actοrs’ table for lunch».

Ο _σωσίας_ βγαίνει από το _σώζω_ και ήταν συνηθισμένο όνομα στην αρχαιότητα — «a typical slave name in comedy» λέει το Oxford Latin Dictionary, αλλά μη με ρωτήσετε γιατί τέτοια προτίμηση. 

Πάντως, ο πιο γνωστός Σωσίας των αρχαίων ήταν ο Sosia του Πλαύτου. Στην κωμωδία _Αμφιτρύωνας_, ο Θηβαίος στρατηγός απουσιάζει στον πόλεμο μαζί με τον υπηρέτη του τον Σωσία και ο Δίας μεταμορφώνεται σε Αμφιτρύωνα για να πλαγιάσει με τη γυναίκα του στρατηγού την Αλκμήνη (κάπως έτσι μας προέκυψε ο Ηρακλής). Ο Ερμής κρατάει τσίλιες μην επιστρέψει ο κανονικός Αμφιτρύωνας και γίνει το σώσε. Μεταμορφώνεται σε Σωσία και, όταν εμφανίζεται ο δούλος, του ρίχνει ένα μπερντάχι ξύλο για να τον διώξει. Παθαίνει πλάκα ο Σωσίας που έφαγε ξύλο από τον εαυτό του κλπ κλπ. 

Η κωμωδία βρήκε πολλούς μιμητές (Μολιέρο, Ντράιντεν, φον Κλάιστ). Ο Ζιροντού ισχυρίζεται το 1929 ότι μας έδωσε την 38η εκδοχή στο _Amphitryon 38_.

Στο μεταξύ, οι Γάλλοι από τον Sosie έχουν φτιάξει τον _sosie_, συνώνυμο του _double_ και του _doublure_. Από τους Γάλλους εμπνευστήκαμε και αρχίσαμε κι εμείς να χρησιμοποιούμε τον *σωσία* με αυτή τη σημασία, περίπου από το τέλος του 19ου αιώνα.



_Αμφιτρύων_ στο πρωτότυπο και σε αγγλική μετάφραση στο Gutenberg


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 6, 2011)

Να προσθέσουμε και το *doppelganger* ως μετάφραση του _σωσίας_ με τη μη κινηματογραφική έννοια.


----------

